# Opinions on the most ugly villagers in AC



## DoomTerminatorX (May 30, 2015)

For me the most ugly villagers are: Alice, Tabby, Katt, Frita, Agnes, Peggy, Hazel, Muffy, Pietro, Diva, Fuchsia, Velma, Nan, Chops, Caroline and Violet.


----------



## marierock13 (May 30, 2015)

You know, I've never personally found any of villagers truly ugly, but there are a few with designs that don't appeal that much to me.

The only ones that really stand out are Chow, Hippeaux, Chester, and perhaps Bettina. 

All villagers have their merits, and I'm sure that there are people who are very fond of the four villagers I just listed. Villagers are cute or ugly in the eye of the beholder - hopefully we can all share our opinions here respectfully.


----------



## ams (May 30, 2015)

Wow you actually named so many villagers I really like  I guess we have really different tastes!

My personal preference is for villagers that are very animal-like rather than human-like. For example I've had Monique, Barold and Olaf, but they weren't a good fit in my town due to human-like hair and facial features. 

Maybe I just get jealous when a villager has more fabulous hair than me 

Edit: Oohh I also don't really like make-up on villagers (I'm looking at you Jambette)


----------



## Mentagon (May 30, 2015)

Elise is a marvel of ugliness. She is what I immediately think of when I hear people talking about ugly villagers.


----------



## Kirindrake (May 30, 2015)

DoomTerminatorX said:


> For me the most ugly villagers are: Alice, Tabby, Katt, Frita, Agnes, Peggy, Hazel, Muffy, Pietro, Diva, Fuchsia, Velma, Nan, Chops, Caroline and Violet.



This is not a true ugly villagers list: It's missing Hippeaux and some of those aren't even ugly, and you also misplaced Pietro on there.  Did you forget what you were doing and accidently put Pietro on the ugly list instead of the awesome list?  Happens all the time, don't worry about it!


----------



## ams (May 30, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> This is not a true ugly villagers list: It's missing Hippeaux and some of those aren't even ugly, and you also misplaced Pietro on there.  Did you forget what you were doing and accidently put Pietro on the ugly list instead of the awesome list?  Happens all the time, don't worry about it!



Haha agreed. So many beautiful villagers on there. I was actually really shocked at how pretty Fuchsia was when she moved into my town.


----------



## Ursaring (May 30, 2015)

Personally, I think most of the mice villagers aren't very attractive, especially Greta (ugh).


----------



## DoomTerminatorX (May 30, 2015)

Pietro is ugly to me and I haven't seen all the ugly villagers Also my list is my opinion.


----------



## Mentagon (May 30, 2015)

DoomTerminatorX said:


> my list is my opinion.


Very true, don't know why so many people still can't grasp that concept. 

Also, Barold is horrifying in so many ways.


----------



## BlogDog123 (May 30, 2015)

Pietro and Elise are pretty ugly.


----------



## tumut (May 30, 2015)

Pietro is easily the cutest villager in the game what are you smoking.

 Nibbles, Caroline, Chops, Elise, Rodney, Alli, Frobert, Gloria , Jitters, and Al are a few uglies that came to mind.


----------



## Le Ham (May 30, 2015)

Semi-attractive villagers with beautiful personalities are one thing. Pancetti and Truffles are probs the nicest folks currently in my town. Cesar _was_ the nicest, sent me a Valentine's heart... and his pic when he left w/o warning 

Villagers that are ugly from the inside out and meant to be that way, now that's something else.
Elise appeared in my old town early on. Disgusting taste in house exterior. She has that self-entitled snob look to her. Combine that with her initial catchphrase, and just
no


----------



## Renatus (May 30, 2015)

*Octavian. *


----------



## mintellect (May 30, 2015)

All the bulls, cows, anteaters, and gorillas are pretty ugly to me.

And most (not all) of the ducks, mice, eagles, and chicken are weird looking.

Specifics include Jambette, Tabby, Klaus, Violet, and others. Lotsa others.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also most of the pigs.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 30, 2015)

Penelope. For the sole fact that she has no ears.



Magic Marshmallow said:


> And most (not all) of the ducks, mice, eagles, and chicken are weird looking.



I don't find any of the eagles ugly. They're one of my favorite species actually.


----------



## creamyy (May 30, 2015)

I actually love quite a few of those that you have named there.

I don't find any truly ugly but some that aren't as appealing would be Marcel, but he's actually really adorable. Tabby is quite creepy looking. 
There are also a lot of weird looking snooty characters that just don't suit their species. For example snooty gorillas and monkeys.
They look hella freakish.


----------



## cookiejar3 (May 30, 2015)

I think Coach, Limberg, Charlise, Tammi, and Canberra are all pretty bad.


----------



## HoennMaster (May 30, 2015)

Hazel is adorable af. Ya'll just can't see past the unibrow.


----------



## buzzing (May 31, 2015)

i mean, if we're talking ugly in terms of pure appearance, then jambette, bubbles, and truffles take the cake for me

if we're talking ugly as in really big personal bias because of appearance and because they were terrible villagers to have in town, PECK


----------



## HHoney (May 31, 2015)

I have Elise in one of my towns, located right next to my Mayor's house. 
You know, she isn't so bad until you see *THAT GIANT BLACK MOLE* that looks like it is going to jump out at you

it scares me sometimes. She would look so much better without it. We need a dermatologist on Main Street.


----------



## Annie46 (May 31, 2015)

Some of the villagers that you listed were my favorite, but I guess I can agree with you on some of the other villagers.

Here's my list:
_Villagers- _
Broffina
Jambette (I call her Jambettie)
Alfonso 
Hans (He's in my town and I want him to move so badly!!)
Kitty (She's probably not that ugly, but I just didn't like her)
Moe (he looks depressed/sad)
Monique
Chester (He looks like a clown)

_Animals:_
Gorillas 
Alligators
Hippos
Frogs (some of them except Lilly and Puddles)


----------



## Le Ham (May 31, 2015)

H-Star said:


> I have Elise in one of my towns, located right next to my Mayor's house.
> You know, she isn't so bad until you see *THAT GIANT BLACK MOLE* that looks like it is going to jump out at you
> 
> it scares me sometimes. She would look so much better without it. We need a dermatologist on Main Street.



it's a permanent flea c:<


----------



## spunkystella (May 31, 2015)

Jambette gave me a legit nightmare once... Does this anyswer your question? XD


----------



## Le Ham (May 31, 2015)

Kicki_ACNL said:


> Jambette gave me a legit nightmare once... Does this anyswer your question? XD



Reading that font gave me a legit nightmare
jk but really XD


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (May 31, 2015)

Chow, Lucha, peck(not ugly but creepy), Kabuki, Tabby, Fuchsia, Velma, Gruff, All the Gorillas, Hippeux, Most of the frogs, Canberra, Elise...

I think there is more but that is what i have as of right now XD


----------



## patriceflanders (May 31, 2015)

luckely taste is a personal thing


----------



## Rudy (May 31, 2015)

Sylvia hands down. Practically one of the ugliest villagers you would get to see in the game. I cannot look at her roaming my town, lol. Thank goodness she's moving out tomorrow.


----------



## Hulaette (May 31, 2015)

I think Rasher is ugly and he looks disgusting. He looks like an aborted fetus! Blegh!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 31, 2015)

*Monique*. Just take a look at that face; that hair. It looks so _wrong_ on a cat! Not to mention that, to me, the cats' flat faces are off-putting to me anyway, which makes Monique my most despised villager.

Strangely enough, though, I find Hazel absolutely adorable.


----------



## kumajiru (May 31, 2015)

I normally try not to judge my villagers by their appearance, but... Harry. He is so terrifying. I'm so happy he moved away.


----------



## MissiNy (May 31, 2015)

i would have to say Clay, Olaf and Broffina, Amelia used to really bother me for some reason.. She grew on me majorly.. Now i never want her to leave


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (May 31, 2015)

I don't know about ugly, but I don't find any of the bulls or gorillas that appealing.

Hopper and Roscoe are just plain scary looking with those red eyes. Cobb is pretty hideous and Tiffany's make up makes her look awful.


----------



## Mycaruba (May 31, 2015)

Everyone hates on the gorillas for being ugly. I don't see how, Cesar and Peewee are some of the most suave mofos around, Al, Hans and Boone look pretty awesome, but I agree with the female Gorillas being pretty hideous haha


----------



## Coach (May 31, 2015)

Jambette and Diva are the ugliest eww



Spoiler: Jambette loves you, too


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (May 31, 2015)

Well people have different perceptions of beauty, so yknow, I'm sure there's at least a fan for every villager haha


----------



## tumut (May 31, 2015)

I forgot to mention Chrissy and Francine they are seriously hideous with their bug eyes and humanoid appearance. They're like aliens who wear too much makeup.


----------



## MissiNy (May 31, 2015)

I dont find the gorillas the least bit unattractive. THe girls look a little strange but deff not ugly


----------



## 00jachna (May 31, 2015)

Jambette, nuff said D:


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 31, 2015)

I basically dont like any of the villagers except the cats, bunnies, penguins, hamsters and squirrels. All others are just not appealing to me at all xD


----------



## spCrossing (May 31, 2015)

For me the ugliest is Truffles or Jambette..and even then, I kinda like Jambette compared to Truffles. : p


----------



## The cub servant (May 31, 2015)

The most ugly...

On a third place.... Diva

On a tied second place.... Jambette and Tabby

On a first place.... Molly... Just kidding, it's Freckles!


----------



## Le Ham (May 31, 2015)

Rudy said:


> Sylvia hands down. Practically one of the ugliest villagers you would get to see in the game. I cannot look at her roaming my town, lol. Thank goodness she's moving out tomorrow.



And I would be so willing to have her in my town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also this happened in my old town


----------



## 00jachna (May 31, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> And I would be so willing to have her in my town.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Harry is cool so stfu xD


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 31, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Jambette, nuff said D:







Here is my photo montage of Jambette which I call "The Many Moods of Jambette".Enjoy.


----------



## KittybotANI (May 31, 2015)

Well, in my first town I was initially startled by Hazel and Truffles when they first moved in, but they were really sweet and fun, so they grew on me.  Hazel especially.  Truffles recently moved into my current town and was like a completely different villager.  She made Beau cry.  Twice.  In one DAY.  This Truffles was not my Truffles.  Nobody hurts Beau.  He's been my bestie through both villages (starter in the first one, moved out unannounced, upset me so bad I restarted the game, and behold!  Here's Beau meeting me at the train station in my new village, on the very first attempt.  Meant to be, I tell ya.  Guess he was moving ahead of me to make sure Laurel would be ready for me.)  Anyway, needless to say, new Mean Truffles got the cold shoulder for a couple weeks until she finally moved out the other night.  Gigi, Pango and Francine also make my list for uglies.  Again because they were rude to villagers who I adore, or otherwise irritating, not really because of their appearance.  Bianca recently pissed off Gayle (no idea what they fought over), but she's newest to town, so I'll let it slide while she's still settling in.


----------



## Aestivate (May 31, 2015)

Hazel. Definitely.


----------



## ayeeprill (May 31, 2015)

Tabby is strange...but she's super charming.

The only villager I find truly ugly is Truffles...and Twiggy annoys me but she's not really ugly.


----------



## jeizun (May 31, 2015)

truffles, barold, and jambette immediately come to mind. also there's al, elise, monique, that one snooty duck with the purple hair, deena... i could go on


----------



## erikaeliseh (May 31, 2015)

i find the gorillas really ugly tbh, and the anteaters, and barold is god awful

- - - Post Merge - - -

elise is hidieous as well


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (May 31, 2015)

The gorillas and many of the frogs, hippos and giant bears freak me right out. I don't like Marshall or Julian and wouldn't be happy if they moved in (take note, Marshall and Julian lovers!  ). A couple of folks have mentioned Peck, whom I don't mind, but yup -- creepy! I always figured he was inspired by Hitchcock's movie _The Birds_. Has anyone else gone through a dream town and avoided talking to ugly villagers? I see 'em and think, "NOPE NOPE NOPE!"


----------



## erikaeliseh (May 31, 2015)

i truly have no idea why they gave hazel that unibrow..


----------



## tumut (May 31, 2015)

erikaeliseh said:


> i truly have no idea why they gave hazel that unibrow..



I honestly don't mind her unibrow, It's kind of cute. I just hate her eyes.


----------



## Tessie (May 31, 2015)

Least attractive are Barold, Quillson, Rodney, most of the Hippos like Harry, Hippeaux, Biff, and then Rocco, Sylvia, and Limberg...I really disliked Limberg, he randomly moved in from StreetPass when I was on my way to get Bunnie one time  Took the 10th place...


----------



## whiskerlickins (May 31, 2015)

Tessie said:


> Least attractive are Barold, Quillson, Rodney, most of the Hippos like Harry, Hippeaux, Biff, and then Rocco, Sylvia, and Limberg...I really disliked Limberg, he randomly moved in from StreetPass when I was on my way to get Bunnie one time  Took the 10th place...



Yeah I know it's subjective but I don't get why the hippos in this game aren't so cute when they're generally quite adorable. :/


----------



## seigakaku (May 31, 2015)

I rly don't like villagers with facial hair


----------



## Hyacinth (Jun 1, 2015)

I had Hazel for a while. Uni-wow! I still thought she was pretty cute though. The ugliest villager I've ever had is Klaus, and I can't wait for him to tell me he's leaving! I still don't mind ugly villagers in general though. Need to balance out the adorability of Bluebear. 

I also had a dark grey kangaroo (can't remember her name) and I didn't really like her dress sense, but I realised later that that was my fault for not having any good outfits on the mannequins at Able Sisters!


----------



## mayordarcy (Jun 1, 2015)

O'Hare just moved in yesterday and he makes me uncomfortable because he reminds me of golliwogs omg


----------



## Rainbow minerals (Jun 2, 2015)

But Caroline is so cute how can you say that? I was actually a bit sad that I had to let her go to get new villagers.


----------



## (Alice) (Jun 2, 2015)

mayordarcy said:


> O'Hare just moved in yesterday and he makes me uncomfortable because he reminds me of golliwogs omg



....

I... I...

You just ruined O'Hare


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 2, 2015)

DON'T TALK ABOUT MY BABY CHOPS LIKE THAT

Oh my God
He's so freakin' cute
And tiny and chubby
And tryin' to be all ringmaster



I love pigs<3


----------



## groovymayor (Jun 2, 2015)

vesta scares the hell out of me. i can't get over it.


----------



## lydddie (Jun 2, 2015)

nan is my absolute favorite villager mainly because i think she's cute haha


----------



## Rasha (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't see what's so ugly about pietro, he's like a colorful cotton candy! I think he's beautiful <3
Broffina on the other hand.......


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 2, 2015)

What do people have against Rocco? He's not even that bad, he just looks angry sometimes and looks the closest to a legit hippo
He was so much fun


----------



## patriceflanders (Jun 9, 2015)

*Pietro* is high on my list (fat, ridiculously colourful, idiot expression,...); I was rather neutral towards him until I had him in my campsite yesterday... gosh, not in a million years 

*Derwin*, well all ducks except Molly


as to what I find appealing: all animals looking more or less 'natural' and without many attributes (examples: Fauna, Fang, Elvis...)


----------



## Fandabidozi (Jun 9, 2015)

I've found that some don't look great on't net but when they move in I really like them.


----------



## patriceflanders (Jun 9, 2015)

Fandabidozi said:


> I've found that some don't look great on't net but when they move in I really like them.



that's the spirit


----------

